# Walmart, Home Depot, Kohls??



## Monument Snow (Jan 7, 2013)

There is a large commercial / retail in my region

What are the first steps to letting these large companies know that I want to work for them. 

I'm sure there is a common facilities company but I also argue the point that the (3) large companies on the lot manage their own contractors. 

Any advice? Contacts?

I have large and medium size Concrete business and 99% of the time they solicit to me directly. 

Thank you for your time. 

Monument Snow


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

use the search feature.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

There are all done with national service companies managing the properties. Alot of the threads have been deleted but use the search feature (as newhere so eliquently put it) to find the threads and you can form your own opinion if you wish to work for them.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Monument Snow;1560391 said:


> There is a large commercial / retail in my region
> 
> What are the first steps to letting these large companies know that I want to work for them.
> 
> ...


Who is soliciting you? That should directly tell you the contact.


----------



## Monument Snow (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok I get it. Search on my own. Fair enough. 

To answer the last question: 
Generally primes solicit concrete project to me. 
This isn't the case with snow, yet. I did all the dirty work a 
Decade ago to be busy with concrete and now I need to get my hands dirty and get busy with BIG snow, no dinky dink
Stuff. I'll figure the box stores out soon. 
Goodnight plowsite


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

While most are ran through nationals, several of the companies have their maintenance ran though the management company of the retail center. Easiest way to find out, IMO, is to locate the agency handling the leases, and ask them.


----------

